# suggestions on boards and bindings



## Guest (Jan 15, 2007)

Hi guys,

I got myself a pair of Burton Hail last month and I love the boots. Now I just want to get the board and binding to go with it.

I was thinking about whole Burton's combination but it's gonna cost me a bunch.

I like the Flow bindings and wonder if anyone can tell me if flow bindings fit well with Burton's Hail boots or any general Burton's boots.

I also want to find out what brand of boards fits best with Flow's binding.

thanks for any response in advance.


----------



## Guest (Jan 16, 2007)

baobaowen said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I got myself a pair of Burton Hail last month and I love the boots. Now I just want to get the board and binding to go with it.
> 
> ...


FLOWS SUCK BALLS MAN....go with RIDE they have some of the best bindings out there...along with burton and forum


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

flow
if u are that lazy try skiing


----------



## Guest (Jan 18, 2007)

lazy bastids definitely want to try FLOW.

you guys don't like FLOW, what's the reason?

well, i haven't tried Flow yet so i ain't lazy bastid yet.


----------



## KIRKWOOD-$LUT (Dec 16, 2006)

most flows are just a big box
no adjustment and the cables wear out
poeple have lost boards because of this


----------



## Guest (Jan 20, 2007)

KIRKWOOD-$LUT said:


> most flows are just a big box
> no adjustment and the cables wear out
> poeple have lost boards because of this


x2


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2007)

Flows aren't that bad... My GF bought a pair of Amp 9L mediums for her size 9 Burton Casa boots. The boot fits in like a glove, there is no space behind the heel for wiggle and since she has been riding step ins since she started 9years ago they were the best option... Cables of that guage rarely stretch... The cables used for your hand brake on your car are of the same guage (thats a hell of a lot of tension)... From my experience with my strap ins (Ride,Burton, Union)) the straps and ratchets will wear out a lot quicker than those cables... I like my Strap ins, but I am impressed with Flow and if you find the Base to big then you were using the wrong size... My GF's base is contoured and there is no more wiggle then you would find in your conventional Strap ins (we tested around 10 bindings, 8 of which were strap-ins, by Ride, Burton and Technine)... The Flow Flite 3's and Amp 5's are less refined and I'd agree that the baseplate is largish... But, I find most companies low end have their issues anyways (the reason they are cheaper).

I don't see how youlose a board when you wear a leash... I've seen people not wear a leash... Then the ski hill does a random check and they get their ticket cut lolllerz.

Never really been a brand whorre, I've ridden Liquid, 5150, Lamar, K2 (makes 5150 and Liquid, I believe), Union, Butron and I tried a friend's Rome. Every company has their strong points, even the "Crap" ones... They all have their weak ones, my GF rides a 5150 Dynasty women's, the board is pretty schweet considering I got it for her for $120.00 off E-bay brand new... It sure as hell beats the Burton, K2 and Arbour low end boards going for 250-300, i saw some of them (Burton Feather really isn't anything special for $300.00 + tax)... I'm talking Canadian funds. Yeah when we start getting into the real high end, then the lower companies drop out, but for the purposes of most boarders I'd say msot companies have a decnt product for them. There are a couple companies I hate (Firefly and Avalanche to name a few). 

Thats my 2 cents.


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2008)

FoRuMfReAk said:


> FLOWS SUCK BALLS MAN....go with RIDE they have some of the best bindings out there...along with burton and forum


I went yesterday with this 22 year kid with flows and he was nasty everywhere on the mountain. I'm usally prety good at getting strapped in quick and he was making me look bad with his strap in time. Considering how good that kid was I don't think that flows really "SUCK BALLS MAN".


----------



## DuncanShea (Feb 2, 2008)

baobaowen said:


> I like the Flow bindings and wonder if anyone can tell me if flow bindings fit well with Burton's Hail boots or any general Burton's boots.
> 
> I also want to find out what brand of boards fits best with Flow's binding.



I have both Flow NXT-FS and Rome Targas. While the Targas seem a little more responsive, it was not as much a difference as I expected. The Flows get plenty snug without interfering with getting your boot in and out, especially when you use a healthy dose of forward lean on the highback. I had a loaner pair of NXT-AT and preferred them over the NXT-FS, mainly because the highback is simpler and less damage prone.

I wear Vans Savior boots in the NXT-FS and they fit fine. So long as you do not have a super wide booth at the extreme range of fit for the binding, most any boot should work well.

My girlfriend has a pair of Amp-9L with Vans Omni Boas and that combo works just fine too.

While I really like the Targas, on the little local hill, it is just too convenient to be in and out of the Flows so quickly. Recent trip out west saw the Targas though.

Take all above with the caveat I am a beginner/intermediate. Given the tenor of this thread, I guess I am just out of touch and uncool for liking my Flows ;-)


----------

